# 40k Ork Glyph Dictionary.



## Viscount Vash

*Ork Glyphs 40k Dictionary.[Pic heavy.]*

*Da Ork Glyph Dikshunary.*

It takes a little while for all the Glyph pictures to load up on the page so please be patient. 

*Da Glyphs.*

The Orks written language is in the form of glypic script.








Bad'un: Renegade,outcast.








Bad: Evil,bad,wicked.brave,strong,tough.








Bark: Voice,command,shout.








Beekee: Space Marine.








Blitz: Invasion,devastate.








Bog: Brown.








Bonk: 'Edbutt,duel.








Boss: Leader,officer,head Ork,Warlord.








Boyz: Boyz,group or mob of Orks.








Bugeye: Alien,Genestealer,Tyranid.








Dakka: Attack,noisy weapon,shoot,fight.








Dreg: Destroy,rip,cut,break up, take apart.








Duff: Vanquish,beat,chastise.








Dur: Fortress,stronghold,city,armour.








Duruk: Forcefield.








'Edbanga: Weirdboy.








Fing: Mutant,Chaos Spawn.








Flash: Banner,badge.








Fung: Drop, food.








Garg: Huge,big,terrifying,noisy,powerful.








gargant: Titan,large robot.








Git: Enemy,troublemaker,nuisance.








Gob: Mouth,eat,drink,speak out of turn.








Gof: Warlike,spiky,metal,black,night.








Gog: God,power.








Gor: Blood,red,slaughter,wound.








Grim: Ruthless,prowess,face,dangerous.








Grod: Best friend or favorite enemy.








Grot: Gretchin,slave,servant.








Grub: Cunning,find,dig,hide.








Grunta: Boar.








Gubbins: Engine,workings.








Gul: Death,bones,skull,rocks,white.








Gutz:Flesh,workings,stamina.








Kan: Dreadnought,Killa Kan.








Kart: Vehicle.








Kannon: Big gun,artillery,cannon.








Kop: Head,helmet,hill,catch,see.








Kroozer: Ship,boat.








Krump: Noise,amplify.








Lug: Hear,listen,earring,advisor.








Lurk: Danger,beware.








Manik:Insane.








Mek: Mekboy,clever,tecnology,mechanical.








Miff: Mistake,wrong position,tinboy.








Mob: Tactical unit,formation.








Mor: Wild,feral,ancient.








Naa: No,negative prefex,not.








Naff: Weedy,useless,inadequate.








Nar: Command,crew.








Naz: Moon,white,shine,light,wealth.








Nob or Nobz: Nobility,authority,high rank.








Nosh: Feast,pickings,plunder.








Nurd:Unlucky.








Og:Owned by,property of,belonging to.








Oomie: Human.








Ordz: Many,loads.








Orky: Ork,Ork culture,good,green.








Painboyz: Painboy,surgery.








Panzee: Eldar,Dark Eldar.








Razza: Funfair.








Ripoff: But,sell,merchant,auction.








Rokk: Goff Rock.








Rukk: Attack,charge.








Runt: Small,Snotling,Gretchin,Grot.








Runtherdz: Runtherd,bully.








Shak: Household,building.








Shokka: Shokk attack gun.








Shuv: Build,construct,create.








Skab: Traitor,unreliable,weak.








Skar: Wound,trench,crater,cutting weapon.








Skraga: Skarboy,veteran.








Skul: End of battle,dead.








Skum: The Enemy.








Slag: Planet,settlement,stronghold.








Slug: Ammo,bullet,shell.








Smak: Stop,no further.








Snaga: Sting,stab,wild beast,snake.








Snik: Cut,kill,slay,execute,assassinate.








Snot: Snotling,mischief,little,numerous.








Spikee: Horn.








Squig: Squig,food,eat,supplies,useful.








Stash: Hide,conceal,secret.








Stomp: Stormboyz,boot,drill,march.








Stud: Bionik bit,cybernetics.








Stunti: Squat (space Dwarf).








Teef: Wealth,tribute.








Thug: Guard,minder,henchman.








Tin: Robot,Tinboy.








Trakta: Magnet,tractor beam.








Ug: By,with,from,to,of.








Ulk: Spaceship.








Unki: Big.muscle.








Urd:swarm,lots of,herd.








Urty: Pain,medical attention.








Uz: Sun,dry,yellow,hot,thirst,daytime.








Villun: Outlaw,mercenary.








Vrum: Bike.








Waaa: Warband,tribe of, watch out.








Warp: Space.








Wazza: Speed, Kult of Speed








Wizza: fall,bomb,shell.








Wort: Fungus.








Wurr: Strange,weird.








Zag: Lightning,fast strike,movement.








Zod: Blue.








Zog: Go away,get lost,no good.




*Da Numbas.*

Numbers are represented by simple 'Five bar gate' glyphs. (Everybody knows that Orks cannot count above five and the glyphs prove it.)








0 (Zero).








1 (One).








2 (Two).








3 (Three).








4 (Four).








5 (Five).








Lotz (Any more than Five).


*Da Clan Glyphs.*

Orks usally belong to a Clan. Each Clan has its own distinctive characteristics.








Badmoon Clan.








Bloodaxe Clan.








Deathskulls Clan.








Evil Sunz Clan.








Goff Clan.








Snakebite Clan.


*Da Fernetik Glyphs.*

The pictorial glyphs do not however cover all requirements for the Ork's written language. When describing unknown or alien words a phonetic set of runes is employed.








*A*







*Ag *







*Ar *







*B *







*D*







*Du*







*E,Ee *or *I *







*F *







*G*







*Ga*







*Go*







*Gr*







*Gu*







*H*







*K,C or Q*







* L*







*M*







*Ma*







*Mo*







*N*







* Na*







*Nt*







*O or Ou*







*Og*







*Ork*







*Ot*







*P*







*R*







*S*







*Sh*







*Sk*







*Sn*







*T or Th*







*Ug or Uk*







*Ur*







*Uz*







* V*







*W*







*Y*







*Wa*







*Z or Az*







*Zu*


----------



## Elchimpster

Well done Vash. Yet again you've come through with more useful goodies!


----------



## Cadian81st

Very cool.


----------



## Jacobite

Very nice dude. Very amusing actualy. Where you come up with this stuff I don't know.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Thanks for the comments guys  

Its all 1st & 2nd Edition stuff that I just dug up from books and such really Jacs.

I have been meaning to put it up for a while and had a couple of days off work to draw all the glyphs up in paint. With the Ork codex rumours flying about the forums I thought I should get it up in time for the 'Green Tide'.  

If anyone spots any omissions let me know please.

Thanks _*Vash*_


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Da Ork Glyph Dikshunary.*


*Da Glyphs.*

The Orks written language is in the form of glypic script.








Bad'un: Renegade,outcast.








Bad: Evil,bad,wicked.brave,strong,tough.








Bark: Voice,command,shout.








Beekee: Space Marine.








Blitz: Invasion,devastate.








Bog: Brown.








Bonk: 'Edbutt,duel.








Boss: Leader,officer,head Ork,Warlord.








Boyz: Boyz,group or mob of Orks.








Bugeye: Alien,Genestealer,Tyranid.








Dakka: Attack,noisy weapon,shoot,fight.








Dreg: Destroy,rip,cut,break up, take apart.








Duff: Vanquish,beat,chastise.








Dur: Fortress,stronghold,city,armour.








Duruk: Forcefield.








'Edbanga: Weirdboy.








Fing: Mutant,Chaos Spawn.








Flash: Banner,badge.








Fung: Drop, food.








Garg: Huge,big,terrifying,noisy,powerful.








gargant: Titan,large robot.








Git: Enemy,troublemaker,nuisance.








Gob: Mouth,eat,drink,speak out of turn.








Gof: Warlike,spiky,metal,black,night.








Gog: God,power.








Gor: Blood,red,slaughter,wound.








Grim: Ruthless,prowess,face,dangerous.








Grod: Best friend or favorite enemy.








Grot: Gretchin,slave,servant.








Grub: Cunning,find,dig,hide.








Grunta: Boar.








Gubbins: Engine,workings.








Gul: Death,bones,skull,rocks,white.








Gutz:Flesh,workings,stamina.








Kan: Dreadnought,Killa Kan.








Kart: Vehicle.








Kannon: Big gun,artillery,cannon.








Kop: Head,helmet,hill,catch,see.








Kroozer: Ship,boat.








Krump: Noise,amplify.








Lug: Hear,listen,earring,advisor.








Lurk: Danger,beware.








Manik:Insane.








Mek: Mekboy,clever,tecnology,mechanical.








Miff: Mistake,wrong position,tinboy.








Mob: Tactical unit,formation.








Mor: Wild,feral,ancient.








Naa: No,negative prefex,not.








Naff: Weedy,useless,inadequate.








Nar: Command,crew.








Naz: Moon,white,shine,light,wealth.








Nob or Nobz: Nobility,authority,high rank.








Nosh: Feast,pickings,plunder.








Nurd:Unlucky.








Og:Owned by,property of,belonging to.








Oomie: Human.








Ordz: Many,loads.








Orky: Ork,Ork culture,good,green.








Painboyz: Painboy,surgery.








Panzee: Eldar,Dark Eldar.








Razza: Funfair.








Ripoff: But,sell,merchant,auction.








Rokk: Goff Rock.








Rukk: Attack,charge.








Runt: Small,Snotling,Gretchin,Grot.








Runtherdz: Runtherd,bully.








Shak: Household,building.








Shokka: Shokk attack gun.








Shuv: Build,construct,create.








Skab: Traitor,unreliable,weak.








Skar: Wound,trench,crater,cutting weapon.








Skraga: Skarboy,veteran.








Skul: End of battle,dead.








Skum: The Enemy.








Slag: Planet,settlement,stronghold.








Slug: Ammo,bullet,shell.








Smak: Stop,no further.








Snaga: Sting,stab,wild beast,snake.








Snik: Cut,kill,slay,execute,assassinate.








Snot: Snotling,mischief,little,numerous.








Spikee: Horn.








Squig: Squig,food,eat,supplies,useful.








Stash: Hide,conceal,secret.








Stomp: Stormboyz,boot,drill,march.








Stud: Bionik bit,cybernetics.








Stunti: Squat (space Dwarf).








Teef: Wealth,tribute.








Thug: Guard,minder,henchman.








Tin: Robot,Tinboy.








Trakta: Magnet,tractor beam.








Ug: By,with,from,to,of.








Ulk: Spaceship.








Unki: Big.muscle.








Urd:swarm,lots of,herd.








Urty: Pain,medical attention.








Uz: Sun,dry,yellow,hot,thirst,daytime.








Villun: Outlaw,mercenary.








Vrum: Bike.








Waaa: Warband,tribe of, watch out.








Warp: Space.








Wazza: Speed, Kult of Speed








Wizza: fall,bomb,shell.








Wort: Fungus.








Wurr: Strange,weird.








Zag: Lightning,fast strike,movement.








Zod: Blue.








Zog: Go away,get lost,no good.




*Da Numbas.*

Numbers are represented by simple 'Five bar gate' glyphs. (Everybody knows that Orks cannot count above five and the glyphs prove it.)








0 (Zero).








1 (One).








2 (Two).








3 (Three).








4 (Four).








5 (Five).








Lotz (Any more than Five).


*Da Clan Glyphs.*

Orks usally belong to a Clan. Each Clan has its own distinctive characteristics.








Badmoon Clan.








Bloodaxe Clan.








Deathskulls Clan.








Evil Sunz Clan.








Goff Clan.








Snakebite Clan.


*Da Fernetik Glyphs.*

The pictorial glyphs do not however cover all requirements for the Ork's written language. When describing unknown or alien words a phonetic set of runes is employed.








*A*







*Ag *







*Ar *







*B *







*D*







*Du*







*E,Ee *or *I *







*F *







*G*







*Ga*







*Go*







*Gr*







*Gu*







*H*







*K,C or Q*







* L*







*M*







*Ma*







*Mo*







*N*







* Na*







*Nt*







*O or Ou*







*Og*







*Ork*







*Ot*







*P*







*R*







*S*







*Sh*







*Sk*







*Sn*







*T or Th*







*Ug or Uk*







*Ur*







*Uz*







* V*







*W*







*Y*







*Wa*







*Z or Az*







*Zu*


----------



## Hespithe

Now, if we could just get all of those on transfer paper...

Great article! Though, I'd most likely use it for a WHFB Beast Freak list...


----------



## [email protected]

*Nice article!*

Good work, this one made me realise why Nobz are called Nobz; They're actually some weird form of nobility


----------



## vo2

*thanks you your the best*

i never knew what they meant intill now thanks keep stuff about orks coming


----------



## Toa_of_fire9

it cool to be able to talk ork but dont u thing its abit over the top


----------



## Vorropohaiah

this is great, but i ahve a quick question - im familiar with the glyophs from waaagh da orks and the 2nd edition ork codex. im just wondering if the others are official GW ones or not, and if so, where do they come from?

thanks! ive bookmarked the page for future reference


----------



## Fangio

Toa_of_fire9 said:


> it cool to be able to talk ork but dont u thing its abit over the top


Well we already speak low gothic and some craz people can speak high gothic so why not ork.

Also nice work Vash


----------



## Red Orc

Vorropohaiah said:


> ... im just wondering if the others are official GW ones or not, and if so, where do they come from?...


Pretty sure they were in a Gorkamorka book, later released free on the web.

:cyclops of ancient knowledge:


----------



## Micklez

for some reason i cant see anything beyond snot, other then that it looks good mate. Its probably my comps problem anyway


----------

